# 2005er Modelle?



## Marc T. (1. Juli 2004)

Hi Phil,

ich weiss es ist noch früh im Jahr, aber ich würde gerne wissen ob die 2005er Modelle bei der Eurobike im September vorgestellt werden?
Speziell interessieren mich hierbei die 2005er Switch Modelle, den eins davon soll dann ggf. neben meinem Slayer im Wohnzimmer stehen   

Noch ne Frage dazu auch wenn die wahrscheinlich nur vage zu beanworten ist. Ab wann werden 05er Modelle lieferbar sein, Anfang 2005?

Gruss und Dank,
Marc T.


----------



## Phil Claus (1. Juli 2004)

Hi Marc,

die Rocky Mountain Modellreihe 2005 wird während der Eurobike 2004 im September 2004 vorgestellt werden. Unsere Erfahrung zeigt, daß die ersten Modelle kurz vor der Jahreswende erhältlich sein werden. Erste Pics werdet Ihr auf unserer Homepage www.bikeaction.de zu Gesicht bekommen.

p.s. Für das Switch ist im Modelljahr 2005 eine Limited Edition geplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## @ndy (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Phil

Mich wuerde dazu noch intresieren ob etwas wahres darn ist das die 05 Modell mehr Sram Komponenten haben?  

Wer will schon Dual Control an einem Slayer haben..... (ACHTUNG das ist meine persoenliche Meinung!)

Denke gerade ueber ein neues Hardtail nach (Vertex) aber das was zur Zeit an dem 50 ist gefaellt mir einfach nicht (auch das ist meine persoenliche Meinung)....

Sonst waere das Vertex 50 (x9, Magura Bremse) meine erste Wahl...


----------



## Phil Claus (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo @ndy,

kann ich zum derzeitigen Status weder dementieren noch bestätigen, sorry. Bitte berücksichtige, daß Shimano nach der Erfahrung mit Dual Control für das Modelljahr plant die Option der traditionellen Trigger für alle Modellreihen anzubieten.

Bezüglich des Vertex 50. Sollten Dir die Specs nicht gefallen, kannst Du immer noch einen Vertex 70 nach Deinen individuellen Bedürfnissen aufbauen.


----------



## chickenway-user (1. Juli 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Bezüglich des Vertex 50. Sollten Dir die Specs nicht gefallen, kannst Du immer noch einen Vertex 70 nach Deinen individuellen Bedürfnissen aufbauen.



is dann aber ein klein wenig teurer... (vermut ich mal) aber sowas ist den rocky kunden ja wurscht...


----------

